
Travis Kalanick Sells 20% of His Stake in Uber After Lockup - drkimball
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-11/travis-kalanick-sells-547-million-stake-in-uber-after-lockup
======
augustinel
Understandable given where the company is. The unit economics don't work
without autonomy. Maybe it works in its original rendition as an on-demand
black cab service, but not as a general-purpose transportation provider.

I understand the controversy behind Kalanick. I really do think that if he
were still at the helm, Uber would be in a different (read: better) position
than it's at currently. It's surprising how common these founder narratives
tend to be. The meteoric rise to stardom, the fall, the schadenfreude, then in
some cases a rise again.

As far as Kalanick goes, I suspect he's currently underrated. I'm cautiously
optimistic that his new venture, Cloud Kitchens, will be a success.

------
noobermin
At least he made it out with something before it really crashes.

